# Mystery Man joins Dean Guitars (Kerry King)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## twguitar (Oct 25, 2019)

Another monumental fuck up from BCR management


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 25, 2019)

Will it be made from pure minerals?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 25, 2019)

:dgaf:


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

Actually i think it is chris canella. He has the appearance of a Kerry King and in his twitter has recently been talking about dean guitars...


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Oct 25, 2019)

This is way more crab claw than my crab claw.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought Slayer was quitting? Please Kerry...take your horrible band and ugly guitar and go away. Leave us alone


----------



## JD27 (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Actually i think it is chris canella. He has the appearance of a Kerry King and in his twitter has recently been talking about dean guitars...



He has been with Dean for a couple of years since leaving ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Actually i think it is chris canella. He has the appearance of a Kerry King and in his twitter has recently been talking about dean guitars...



I was gonna say that uh, idk why him of all people would get a sig.

Then I realized he's in Deicide. So yeah, that might actually be probable.

EDIT: It's not Chris. He confirmed it.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s gotta be KK. They will milk it for years whether he is retired or dead, just like Dime.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I thought Slayer was quitting? Please Kerry...take your horrible band and ugly guitar and go away. Leave us alone




Someones mad.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was gonna say that uh, idk why him of all people would get a sig.
> 
> Then I realized he's in Deicide. So yeah, that might actually be probable.
> 
> EDIT: It's not Chris. He confirmed it.




Just saw that aswell. Wonder what Kerry's new sigs gonna be.


JD27 said:


> He has been with Dean for a couple of years since leaving ESP.




Proof? Citations?


----------



## JD27 (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Just saw that aswell. Wonder what Kerry's new sigs gonna be.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? Citations?



https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm past the stage of buying KK typed guitars, but I do hope this means he'll come up with some after-Slayer thing. It will likely be crap but there's still a chance something great comes out of it. I do hope he gets a singer who can sing over E standard or Eb though, because downtuned thrash is not really my thing.



> https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409


https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409

lol I have 5 common relations with him, who knew. XD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> I'm past the stage of buying KK typed guitars, but I do hope this means he'll come up with some after-Slayer thing. It will likely be crap but there's still a chance something great comes out of it. I do hope he gets a singer who can sing over E standard or Eb though, because downtuned thrash is not really my thing.



Supposedly Araya's the one that wants to retire. So yeah, pretty sure Kerry's gonna be doing more


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 25, 2019)

I like this move tbh, it means that whole tribal Slayer look can just be moved over to the one handy dumpster fire in the corner that is Dean, instead of spread across Dean and BCR.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 25, 2019)

why did KK decide to abandon literally the perfect V design and add devil horns/fangs at the bottom

the ONLY reason why I ever considered getting a KK sig is because of the completely straight points at the ends, but this removes (assuming the design is true to the picture) the one aspect he did right with his guitars


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 25, 2019)

I like that the extra horns are not even close to evenly added in with photoshop, lol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Someones mad.


Mad? No...just disappointed. *Sigh*

At least the good thing is Dean is offering a new shape. Makes the custom I'd like to have seem more of a reality


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

JD27 said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409




Im sorry I thought you were talking about KK. It has been a long day for me.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 25, 2019)

Slayer died when Jeff did and hopefully Kerry King's next project is decent but I will probably never find out


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> Slayer died when Jeff did and hopefully Kerry King's next project is decent but I will probably never find out



To a degree. You have to give some credit to holt for being willing to tour with the band since Hanneman deemed him to be the only appropriate replacement for him.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> To a degree. You have to give some credit to holt for being willing to tour with the band since Hanneman deemed him to be the only appropriate replacement for him.


I love Gary Holt, he's one of my favourite guitarists (definitely above both guys in Slayer), but the reality remains that Jeff wrote most/all of Slayer's best material and was an irreplaceable part of the band. Not that I listen to anything they've done since like, Divine Intervention.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> Slayer died when Jeff did and hopefully Kerry King's next project is decent but I will probably never find out


 He and Dave were the only likeable members. Gary is cool but he's better off in a better band


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He and Dave were the only likeable members. Gary is cool but he's better off in a better band



Truthfully, he's probably best off cashing those sweet sweet Slayer checks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Truthfully, he's probably best off cashing those sweet sweet Slayer checks.


 True...it's a paying gig even if the music and band ain't all that great. More power to him on that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He and Dave were the only likeable members. Gary is cool but he's better off in a better band



Gary would be cooler if he could have actually gotten a writing credit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gary would be cooler if he could have actually gotten a writing credit.



THIS


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 25, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He and Dave were the only likeable members. Gary is cool but he's better off in a better band



He already is in a better band


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I thought Slayer was quitting? Please Kerry...take your horrible band and ugly guitar and go away. Leave us alone



Horrible band? Come on now, stop it.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 25, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> I love Gary Holt, he's one of my favourite guitarists (definitely above both guys in Slayer), but the reality remains that Jeff wrote most/all of Slayer's best material and was an irreplaceable part of the band. Not that I listen to anything they've done since like, Divine Intervention.



Not even God Hates Us All? That was fantastic fuckin album


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 25, 2019)

Really wish it was esp again so we could get some more sweet nv action but its whatever. Dean must really give out good deals for everyone to flock to them despite their middling reputation.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 25, 2019)

JD27 said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409


 Dang, I didn't realize what he's been up to all these years. He's a totally cool guy. I use to see him all the time when he was in Autum's End. They were my neighbors at these rehearsal studios we rented. Awesome to see someone being successful out there living thier dreams. I gotta reach out to him again sometime. Thanks for posting that link man.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Not even God Hates Us All? That was fantastic fuckin album


Wait, really?



Nick said:


> Horrible band? Come on now, stop it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone else see her saying "I shat what I shat"?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 26, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wait, really?



What would be your band that beats Slayer?


----------



## Chanson (Oct 26, 2019)

I wonder why he even needs to do this? Surely he has enough money and guitars to last the rest of his life? Not knocking him I really just dont get it


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 26, 2019)

Chanson said:


> Surely he has enough money and guitars to last the rest of his life?



99% of the people here have enough guitars to last the rest of their life, they kid's and grandkid's.
Dean probably contacted him and he didn't say no to free money. The fact that Dean managed to keep Mustaine for more than 3 weeks shows they are dependable enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2019)

Chanson said:


> I wonder why he even needs to do this? Surely he has enough money and guitars to last the rest of his life? Not knocking him I really just dont get it



If only humans worked this way.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 26, 2019)

Hot damn, another reason for me to just not really pay attention to dean. I will give him credit where it's due. He made the dean headstock even more ugly than it was, which is a pretty big achievement imho.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 26, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Not even God Hates Us All? That was fantastic fuckin album



the lyrics are so painful to listen to, even by Slayer standards. the music is fine


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 26, 2019)

Tank Abbott in cargo pants....edgy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 26, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What would be your band that beats Slayer?



The limit does not exist.


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 26, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The limit does not exist.


I love when you talk mathy.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 26, 2019)

Just what the world needed, a Dung Beetle V.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What would be your band that beats Slayer?



That's easy. I'd take any pre '00 Metallica, any Anthrax, pre-'00 Megadeth, Iron Maiden.....I mean, there are a lot of bands that are amazing. Exodus is better too. I've never thought Slayer was a great band.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 26, 2019)

I think the good Slayer stuff kicks ass. Far better than anything Exodus has ever done.


----------



## MrWulf (Oct 26, 2019)

gnoll said:


> I think the good Slayer stuff kicks ass. Far better than anything Exodus has ever done.



Eh thats debatable. Bonded By Blood and some of the earlier Exodus stuffs are just as good as any thrash band back then, even vs big 4. And their modern releases smoked any modern Slayer release.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff said:


> That's easy. I'd take any pre '00 Metallica, any Anthrax, pre-'00 Megadeth, Iron Maiden.....I mean, there are a lot of bands that are amazing. Exodus is better too. I've never thought Slayer was a great band.





Tempo of the Damned pretty much smokes the entire Slayer discography IMO. Slayer has some good songs, they're scattered all over the place.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 26, 2019)

Plot twist:


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 26, 2019)

JD27 said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-cannella-38b6409


 this is the best citation ive ever seen in any context.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff said:


> That's easy. I'd take any pre '00 Metallica, any Anthrax, pre-'00 Megadeth, Iron Maiden.....I mean, there are a lot of bands that are amazing. Exodus is better too. I've never thought Slayer was a great band.




Anthrax? Really?


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Oct 27, 2019)

Zombie13 said:


> Plot twist:



It would match his beard.....


----------



## oppgulp (Oct 27, 2019)

Except for Kerrys ESP signatures in the 90s I have not really been a fan of his guitars because of the tribal finishes. I do hope that his new Dean guitar will be plain black or something similar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Anthrax? Really?



Anthrax better than Slayer? Any day of the week.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Anthrax better than Slayer? Any day of the week.



Yeah, but that's like arguing who the smartest Stooge was.


----------



## Viginez (Oct 27, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tempo of the Damned pretty much smokes the entire Slayer discography IMO. Slayer has some good songs, they're scattered all over the place.


nah. divine intervention >


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Anthrax better than Slayer? Any day of the week.



Seriously. Anthrax wrote fucking Spreading the Disease, Among the Living, and Persistence of Time. They earned their spot.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 27, 2019)

Anthrax would have been decent with a better vocalist


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> Anthrax would have been decent with a better vocalist



I think you’re mixing up Slayer and Anthrax.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously. Anthrax wrote fucking Spreading the Disease, Among the Living, and Persistence of Time. They earned their spot.



And State of Euphoria. 

I didn’t really care for the John Bush years, but IMHO they’re back to being good now too. Certainly putting out better albums than Metallica, Slayer, or Megadeth is.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 27, 2019)

Never like Joey Beladonna at the beginning , John Bush voice suits them way better but i must admit that on the last albums and live, joey is way better than before. Saw them in Paris last year he was awesome.
Wish bush would tour as he mentions to play some of his anthrax era’s songs.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff said:


> And State of Euphoria.
> 
> I didn’t really care for the John Bush years, but IMHO they’re back to being good now too. Certainly putting out better albums than Metallica, Slayer, or Megadeth is.



TBH all four bands haven't released anything amazing in the last decade and a half. Solid yes, nothing to right home about though. They are all on the same level of meh to be honest.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 27, 2019)

Why does he need a new signature guitar when his band is on their farewell tour? I mean, I know it'll continue for another few years but still..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Why does he need a new signature guitar when his band is on their farewell tour? I mean, I know it'll continue for another few years but still..



He's probably not going to just quit guitar and music all together.

I could see him doing a solo career and guesting on other bands' stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2019)

Vyn said:


> TBH all four bands haven't released anything amazing in the last decade and a half. Solid yes, nothing to right home about though. They are all on the same level of meh to be honest.



Worship Music, For All Kings, and Endgame (Mustaine's nutjob themes aside) were all fucking awesome IMO.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 27, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Worship Music, For All Kings, and Endgame (Mustaine's nutjob themes aside) were all fucking awesome IMO.



Forgot about Endgame, did enjoy that at the time.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 27, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I could see him doing a solo career...



Oh man... who's asking for that?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 28, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Why does he need a new signature guitar when his band is on their farewell tour? I mean, I know it'll continue for another few years but still..



Because when you're not touring anymore but still need residual income to keep life going. 

BCR is trying to start over, surely KK isn't cheap to maintain as an endorsee and how many models did the guy move a year for them? I'd also assume KK might be a bit perturbed at the failed buy-out of BCR. I'm not surprised he's with Dean now. 

My first guitar ever was an NJ Series Warlock (re-sprayed Cadillac Pink) so I have a little fondness for them, though I have zero desire to spend a lot of money on one. My buddy Wayne is a HARDCORE BCR fan and while I can't stand most of the shapes, every guitar of his I've played has been a built like a fucking tank and they all sound pretty damn good. I very much understand the loyalty of those fans and I hope the company can escape their past. If that means dropping KK, so be it. I don't think it'll make nearly the same waves as say Vai leaving Ibanez.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



A sentient, guitar playing uvula.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 28, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gary would be cooler if he could have actually gotten a writing credit.



Slayer would have been better if Gary was getting writing credits.



JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What would be your band that beats Slayer?



Testament, Annihilator...

Creed and Nickelback also come to mind.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 28, 2019)

Vyn said:


> TBH all four bands haven't released anything amazing in the last decade and a half. Solid yes, nothing to right home about though. They are all on the same level of meh to be honest.



Are you out of your fucking MIND? All THREE of them released albums that could arguably be considered in their top 3. Megadeth's Endgame, Slayer's Repentless and Anthrax's For All Kings are some of the greatest metal albums ever created. I'm appalled anyone who claims to be a metal fan could say something so stupid. Sorry, dude. Those albums are phenomenal.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Oct 28, 2019)

Repentless has one good song (the title track) and then wallows in mediocrity for the rest of the runtime. Calling it "one of the best" is a far, far stretch. For All Kings and Endgame are very solid records but again, not "one of the best". Megadeth and Anthrax are definitely the strongest of the Big 4 these days though. I'd put Slayer at the bottom; I at least get some enjoyment out of Death Magnetic and Hardwired, which I can't say about almost anything Slayer has put out in the past twenty years. Gary writing wouldn't help, it would just waste perfectly good riffs that are better off in Exodus songs. At least Exodus still kick ass.

I'm honestly surprised Kerry ended up at Dean, given both Araya and Holt are with ESP. I'd figure they would have tried to sway him over, especially with ESP trying to become the Disney of metal guitar (I say as a major ESP fanboy).


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 28, 2019)

electriceye said:


> Megadeth's Endgame, Slayer's Repentless and Anthrax's For All Kings are some of the greatest metal albums ever created.



lol


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2019)

As I said on facebook, I really hope it's Dallas Toler-Wade, the old guitarist from Nile, fits the silhouette.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd take Christ Illusion over Repentless any day. At least that one, had Hanneman lyrics.


----------



## Chanson (Oct 28, 2019)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> As I said on facebook, I really hope it's Dallas Toler-Wade, the old guitarist from Nile, fits the silhouette.



I don't think he fits the whole upside down cross tagline on the ad


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 28, 2019)

Dude looks a little chunky, just like Kerry.

But goddamn it that silhouette looks like something a 14 year old would draw in his notebook, in the worst way possible.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Oct 28, 2019)

Blytheryn said:


> Dude looks a little chunky, just like Kerry.
> 
> But goddamn it that silhouette looks like something a 14 year old would draw in his notebook, in the worst way possible.


So what you're saying is that it's definitely Kerry King.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 28, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> So what you're saying is that it's definitely Kerry King.



Without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Vyn (Oct 28, 2019)

electriceye said:


> Are you out of your fucking MIND? All THREE of them released albums that could arguably be considered in their top 3. Megadeth's Endgame, Slayer's Repentless and Anthrax's For All Kings are some of the greatest metal albums ever created. I'm appalled anyone who claims to be a metal fan could say something so stupid. Sorry, dude. Those albums are phenomenal.



1 - Endgame is decently good, no where near RIP, Peace Sells, Killing or Countdown
2 - Slayer have been releasing the same album since Reign In Blood in varying levels of good, meh and fucking awful.
3 - For All Kings is alright I guess.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 28, 2019)

If you took the last three slayer albums and picked and choose’d the best three or four songs on them you’d have a killer album. I’m a huge slayer fan but there were a bunch of forgettable tracks on each of those.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 28, 2019)

Blytheryn said:


> But goddamn it that silhouette looks like something a 14 year old would draw in his notebook, in the worst way possible.



Kerry King confirmed.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 29, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Kerry King confirmed.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 29, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Why does he need a new signature guitar when his band is on their farewell tour? I mean, I know it'll continue for another few years but still..



Because he become Bigger than Life. He is part of Slayer Imagery and that SELLS. 

Like him or Hate him but that's the plain truth. Its like James and Metallica. They are forever associated to their respective Bands and their image sells guitars.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2019)

Can't overlook the irony of Dean releasing a Kerry King signature after his band dies.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Oct 29, 2019)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> As I said on facebook, I really hope it's Dallas Toler-Wade, the old guitarist from Nile, fits the silhouette.


I believe Dallas was already endorsed by Dean when he was in Nile. Karl is still playing his Deans but Dallas was using his BC Rich guitars when Narcotic Wasteland came through AZ a couple of months back.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 29, 2019)

Without a doubt it's Kerry. It's hard to believe that he would leave BC Rich but in a sense Dean does make sense. Dean isn't afraid to think outside the box and have done some pretty eccentric designs/finishes and they have better distro than BC Rich I believe. Timing could've been better for sure but I think many will agree that there is no way Kerry's retiring. Slayer's done simply because Tom's done. I predict Kerry will likely get Paul to drum and they'll find some other players and start something new...... if they haven't already been doing so secretly.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just wanted to say that for all kings is probably Anthrax's best album. Their classics are great, but I much prefer Bush's vocals over them on greater of two evils. 

Somehow belladonna sounds better than ever on for all kings, and his vocals fit the melodies so much better.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 30, 2019)

Vyn said:


> 1 - Endgame is decently good, no where near RIP, Peace Sells, Killing or Countdown
> 2 - Slayer have been releasing the same album since Reign In Blood in varying levels of good, meh and fucking awful.
> 3 - For All Kings is alright I guess.



I'm not a big fan of Endgame, but Slayer has been putting out some good songs in every album with the exception of Diabolus in Musica.

Take this one for example where they did the best death metal-thrash crossover album I've heard in my life.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 30, 2019)

nightlight said:


> but Slayer has been putting out some good songs in every album with the exception of Diabolus in Musica.




Disagree. Diabolus has one Jeff Hanneman gem. And that is Bitter Peace. Slayer's most underrated and overlooked songs. It had the speed, pace, and, War Ensemble-esque lyrics.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 30, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Disagree. Diabolus has one Jeff Hanneman gem. And that is Bitter Peace. Slayer's most underrated and overlooked songs. It had the speed, pace, and, War Ensemble-esque lyrics.



True, some of the songs may have been okay, but the rapping on that album put me off. Still own it though.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2019)

do they reaaaaaaaaally needed to leave the shinny spot in his head in the photo?


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


????, the whole guitar and him is a silhouette, in other words, lets make him ad the guitar BLACK!..... except for the shinny spot in his head, becasue people need to reaaaaaly know he is bald

?

*facepalm*


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 31, 2019)

I'd say, sort of, because otherwise it could be any dude with a tight ponytail.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 31, 2019)

Tour starts on the 2nd so we’ll see if he has it on stage


----------



## mpexus (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/s...mo8joM7nIiP42IvoYZaBjhFScTcjy6NGQD734vwffF1fc


----------



## tedtan (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm shocked!

Eh, not really; we knew it was KK.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm in the minority of the people here who actually like the Dean headstock, but I can't argue, that new thing looks absolutely horrible. 

All things aside, no matter if you like that guy and that brand or not, Kerry joining Dean makes perfect sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

mpexus said:


> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/s...mo8joM7nIiP42IvoYZaBjhFScTcjy6NGQD734vwffF1fc



Did...did they photoshop him skinnier?

EDIT:

Holy shit, I cracked the code, guys. 

"Known for *his allegiance to the Oakland Raiders*, his love of snakes, and his taste for Jägermeister, King is outspoken, opinionated and authentic to the core."

Him and Chris Adler are going to be in an Oakland Raiders themed Prog/Thrash band.

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/c...not-make-the-decision-to-leave-my-lifes-work/

"P.S.: I may or may not be in touch with Kyle Thomas and Myrone about an *Oakland Raiders concept album*. This is neither confirmed or denied."


----------



## pastanator (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Did...did they photoshop him skinnier?



that wholeass looks like they put his head on a smaller mans body

he looks like a bobblehead


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 31, 2019)

That new headstock slaps tho. Not gonna lie. And Endgame is fantastic thrash. The problem is most people don’t want just “fantastic thrash” anymore and rank it lower than if it had released 15-20 years ago when it would have felt fresher.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

pastanator said:


> that wholeass looks like they put his head on a smaller mans body
> 
> he looks like a bobblehead





Can't unsee.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Velokki (Oct 31, 2019)

What did we do to deserve this?


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 31, 2019)

His waist on his right hand side is just SO badly warped/shopped. It’s just lazy.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Oct 31, 2019)

That looks.....just terrible....


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 31, 2019)

The Evil is here


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 31, 2019)

oh my god. that headstock is terrible. it looks like a Chinese Dean knockoff. I'm more interested on what they did to the tips of the wings.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 31, 2019)

Beginner photoshopper looking for a job. Will do better than some "pro" work including thinning out fat old guitar players.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 31, 2019)

I think that's just the thicc af guitar strap on his right waist.


----------



## arasys (Oct 31, 2019)

I can't unsee that.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 31, 2019)

Where that pic comes from ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> Where that pic comes from ?



Dean social media, and their own website


----------



## Dekay82 (Oct 31, 2019)

Those tips/points/devil horns/whatever look like when you take model or toy parts off of one of those plastic tree thingys and the nibs remain.

Also, get psyched for a model for each shitty, hand-drawn idea Kerry has ever dreamt up ala Razorback sketches. GET PSYCHED!


----------



## oppgulp (Oct 31, 2019)

At least the finish is black and not tribal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> not tribal.


For now


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 31, 2019)

That.... looks worse than i thought it would. And I cant even make out the full guitar with the guitar being plain black against black. and the fact it looks like it was taken with a couple generations old iphone camera with the contrast set wrong.


----------



## twguitar (Oct 31, 2019)

The guys at BCR shouldn't of let him go. No where near as nice as the BCR V


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 31, 2019)

It's literally a copy of the BCR with the tweaked tips for lawsuit safety.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 31, 2019)

twguitar said:


> View attachment 74084
> The guys at BCR shouldn't of let him go. No where near as nice as the BCR V


----------



## thrashinbatman (Oct 31, 2019)

Right where the curve at the wings begins, there's like a weird bump that makes those points at the end look literally tacked on.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 31, 2019)

Is it going to have the 24 5/8" scale?


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 31, 2019)

twguitar said:


> View attachment 74084
> The guys at BCR shouldn't of let him go. No where near as nice as the BCR V


Implying his BCR was nice.


----------



## Chanson (Oct 31, 2019)

The headstock is fine to me but I'm not a fan of the body.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 31, 2019)

So bc rich has nothing now.


----------



## Chanson (Oct 31, 2019)

misingonestring said:


> So bc rich has nothing now.



They have abalone.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 31, 2019)

twguitar said:


> View attachment 74084
> The guys at BCR shouldn't of let him go. No where near as nice as the BCR V


HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2019)

I know people are all "WTF DOES BC RICH HAVE NOW!?"

But if this means they can make tribal-less Speed Vs, then


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure how they managed it, but that thing is even more pug fugly than I imagined. I can't wait to see the shitty tribal ones that are inevitable. Dean has a knack for making really ugly designs. And the designs that aren't outright awful are ruined by their dumb fucking headstock or V shaped string through plates.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't get the hate for the Dean V headstock or stop bars. 

I think they work on the ML, V, and Z pretty well.

The Cadillac with them is pretty bad. Though, I think the Cadi in general is pretty ugly.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 1, 2019)

The Dean headstock is cool

The Cadillac is awesome

Dean makes good stuff when they aren't making horrible trashy graphic nonsense (I say that as an owner of a Graphyte Modifier that I desperately want repainted)

Kerry's V is ugly and that headstock is fail.

Thanks for coming to my TedTalk


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> His waist on his right hand side is just SO badly warped/shopped. It’s just lazy.



He looking like he got that hourglass shape tho...

T H I C C


----------



## Ozzfest (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm just waiting for the Dean flaming dice/poker card/dragon tail King, with chinese symbol fret inlays and a giant block heel, weighing in at just 13 lbs....


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the hate for the Dean V headstock or stop bars.
> 
> I think they work on the ML, V, and Z pretty well.
> 
> The Cadillac with them is pretty bad. Though, I think the Cadi in general is pretty ugly.


Idk for me Dean has never represented anything unique, original, or tasteful. It more seemed like someone in their garage tinkering with someone else's work. A Flying V copy. But with a smaller Flying V body for a headstock. An Explorer. With a Flying V body for a headstock and a Flying V tailpiece. Ooh I know! What if we put the front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Flying V and finish it off with a Flying V body headstock! Even better! The front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Les Paul! With a Flying V body for a headstock!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Idk for me Dean has never represented anything unique, original, or tasteful. It more seemed like someone in their garage tinkering with someone else's work. A Flying V copy. But with a smaller Flying V body for a headstock. An Explorer. With a Flying V body for a headstock and a Flying V tailpiece. Ooh I know! What if we put the front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Flying V and finish it off with a Flying V body headstock! Even better! The front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Les Paul! With a Flying V body for a headstock!



Eh, the same could be said for a lot of brands. 

I'm not saying Dean is anything special, I just don't get the hate for such wholly inoffensive, safe-playing guitars. 

You can't complain about them being "unoriginal" and then complain when they do something original.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, the same could be said for a lot of brands.
> 
> I'm not saying Dean is anything special, I just don't get the hate for such wholly inoffensive, safe-playing guitars.
> 
> You can't complain about them being "unoriginal" and then complain when they do something original.


It's not original tho. It's the same old recipe. Take someone else's design and twerk it. It's the same shape as his BCR with the wing tips altered to look "cooler" for legal reasons.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> It's not original tho. It's the same old recipe. Take someone else's design and twerk it. It's the same shape as his BCR with the wing tips altered to look "cooler" for legal reasons.



I was speaking to the examples originally quoted. 

I just don't see this kind of animus when every other brand makes a silly V, or a derivative design. 

Sure, this new signature guitar is ugly, I think we all knew that was going to be the case going in, but the regular Dean stuff is so inoffensive that they're getting sued for being so boring. 

Boring isn't bad. Those are different things.

ESP has been ripping off everyone (and still does domestically) longer than Dean has been around. Boring can be great.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 1, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Idk for me Dean has never represented anything unique, original, or tasteful. It more seemed like someone in their garage tinkering with someone else's work. A Flying V copy. But with a smaller Flying V body for a headstock. An Explorer. With a Flying V body for a headstock and a Flying V tailpiece. Ooh I know! What if we put the front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Flying V and finish it off with a Flying V body headstock! Even better! The front half of an Explorer on the back half of a Les Paul! With a Flying V body for a headstock!



Hey...HEY! The Dean ML is wonderful and is everything good about the Explorer and V put into one.

I never paid them much attention and when Dime fanboy-ism was a thing I avoided them like the plague..until I played a Razorback for the first time and it was the most comfortable guitar I'd ever played in my life. I didn't know guitars were supposed to be that comfortable until that thing. Now I'm addicted to the Modifiers and as a fan of big guitars it's my favorite thing. The V end is good for resting on your leg when sitting and playing and the Explorer end is also good for sitting down. The design just works in all the right ways.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the hate for the Dean V headstock or stop bars.
> 
> I think they work on the ML, V, and Z pretty well.
> 
> The Cadillac with them is pretty bad. Though, I think the Cadi in general is pretty ugly.



I can only speak for myself, but the headstock is stupid huge, and it's on everything. With certain guitars, like the ML or V, it kind of works, but I think the z looks better with the inline. Same with the string through plate. 

I really like the ML and Z, actually, and regret that I never bought one of the straight 6 models. 

I saw a kid bring some sort of dean to a meet and greet to be signed a while ago and the headstock was damn near bigger than the kids head. I can't imagine they balance well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I can only speak for myself, but the headstock is stupid huge, and it's on everything. With certain guitars, like the ML or V, it kind of works, but I think the z looks better with the inline. Same with the string through plate.
> 
> I really like the ML and Z, actually, and regret that I never bought one of the straight 6 models.
> 
> I saw a kid bring some sort of dean to a meet and greet to be signed a while ago and the headstock was damn near bigger than the kids head. I can't imagine they balance well.



It's really not _that_ big. 






That's just compared to another 3x3, it's actually significantly shorter than just about anything all on one side.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 1, 2019)

i kinda like it (besides the inlays)
its something different


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's really not _that_ big.



If I had a dollar for every man I've heard say that....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2019)

While the V headstock isn't the worst, I wish they'd use the shrimp fork headstock again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While the V headstock isn't the worst, I wish they'd use the shrimp fork headstock again.



Those looked great on the Cadi actually. The Z too.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If I had a dollar for every man I've heard say that....



I wouldn't know.


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 1, 2019)

I love the dean headstock on some of their guitars. The ML’s, v’s, explores’, caddy’s and anything dime they look great. But this ughhh it looks like what my kid would draw up. If he would have had the normal dean headstock with the wings of his old esp, then that would look good. Can’t wait to see the god awful graphics in store for the future with these.....


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's really not _that_ big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just an illusion since it flares out instead of in making it look like way more wood. Looking at that picture though reminds me that I hate the string angle behind the nut, too. Might be wrong here too, but it looks worse (or at least the same) as a gibson LP, which I already hate.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't like MLs or the Dean headstock, but Cadillacs rule


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 1, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> I don't like MLs or the Dean headstock, but Cadillacs rule



It's the one Dean that interests me at all, and the over-the-top headstock on it is a part of the package. "Cadillac" is the perfect name for the model, for better or for worse.


----------



## fps (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't understand the audience if King isn't going to make Slayer music?

Or is he gonna go Anselmo and launch a series of other projects? I'd love to hear him push into death metal territory.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2019)

fps said:


> I don't understand the audience if King isn't going to make Slayer music?
> 
> Or is he gonna go Anselmo and launch a series of other projects? I'd love to hear him push into death metal territory.



I think I solved this. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Did...did they photoshop him skinnier?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 1, 2019)

fps said:


> I don't understand the audience if King isn't going to make Slayer music?



He is going to be the new guitarist in Megadeth when Kiko Loureiro is fired.


----------



## fps (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think I solved this.



Excellent theory, I see no reason to doubt this. Dean has Oakland cornered as a market.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 1, 2019)

fps said:


> Excellent theory, I see no reason to doubt this. Dean has Oakland cornered as a market.



With a google search just now, TIL Oakland Axe Factory was Oakland, _Maine_.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 1, 2019)

https://futureplc.slgnt.eu/optiext/...wy5Csf_Vz0U_YDl+zw92WDlLyM9vaBrhq7YqgbiMUJfgd


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 1, 2019)

twguitar said:


> View attachment 74084
> The guys at BCR shouldn't of let him go. No where near as nice as the BCR V





oppgulp said:


> He is going to be the new guitarist in Megadeth when Kiko Loureiro is fired.


Imagine a kerry king rendition of the tornado of souls solo. Barf bags are to the right for your convenience.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Nov 1, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> He is going to be the new guitarist in Megadeth when Kiko Loureiro is fired.


No, they're gonna hire Gary Holt, ensuring another 6 years without a new Exodus album.


----------



## gunch (Nov 1, 2019)

The real guitar even looks like a bad photoshop with that abrupt body to horn nub transition


----------



## lurè (Nov 1, 2019)

What is he doing with all those switches?

Is the world gonna end the exact moment Kerry King coil split his pickups?


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 1, 2019)

lurè said:


> What is he doing with all those switches?
> 
> Is the world gonna end the exact moment Kerry King coil split his pickups?


He's joining Aerosmith for "Honkin' on Bobo 2", so show off his true passion, 12-bar blues.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 1, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think I solved this.



The problem with your hypothesis is that it assumes KK is good enough to play prog-thrash.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 1, 2019)

tedtan said:


> The problem with your hypothesis is that it assumes KK is good enough to play prog-thrash.


WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 1, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> It's not original tho. It's the same old recipe. Take someone else's design and twerk it. It's the same shape as his BCR with the wing tips altered to look "cooler" for legal reasons.



*looks over at guitar* 
Yeh you a bad girl, twerk dat azz for me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## mlp187 (Nov 1, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


That is a dean I can get behind.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 1, 2019)

lurè said:


> What is he doing with all those switches?
> 
> Is the world gonna end the exact moment Kerry King coil split his pickups?




Looks like it's got a sustainiac, so one of them is to turn it on/off, and the other is to switch between the modes. (sustain/harmonic/mix) 

Though that sustainiac doubles as a single coil-ish pickup, so there is that.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 1, 2019)

The dean V headstock only just barely matches the ML. It looks terrible on everything else. It’s like they had some decent guitar bodies and said “well how to we ensure the silhouette is never mistaken?” And focused on that rather than anything that could possibly look good. 

Meanwhile they are sitting on a great 6 in line headstock AND the shrimp fork mentioned above.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> The dean V headstock only just barely matches the ML. It looks terrible on everything else. It’s like they had some decent guitar bodies and said “well how to we ensure the silhouette is never mistaken?” And focused on that rather than anything that could possibly look good.
> 
> Meanwhile they are sitting on a great 6 in line headstock AND the shrimp fork mentioned above.



I mean Dean pretty much built their brand on the headstock. I'm pretty sure there's a shiiit ton of people that love that headstock. I mean Dimebag loved it so much that he had Washburn copy it. 

Although yeah, a Caddy with a different headstock would actually be rather cool. That or a V.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh I know I am clearly in the minority. It’s definitely a “if it’s broke don’t fix it” thing. Frankly let say they make all the changes I want - whose to say sales will increase by even one more unit a year? They may even decrease significantly for all the data I have, so I know better than to think the 3 people whining on SSO know better, lol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 2, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> The dean V headstock only just barely matches the ML. It looks terrible on everything else. It’s like they had some decent guitar bodies and said “well how to we ensure the silhouette is never mistaken?” And focused on that rather than anything that could possibly look good.
> 
> Meanwhile they are sitting on a great 6 in line headstock AND the shrimp fork mentioned above.



I, for one, like the V headstock. It's huge and dumb...that's why I like it. I dunno. I'm just tacky.

It looks good on all their models to me. The 6 in line isn't bad. It's interesting on the ML. I don't totally dislike it. The more I look at it the more it grows on me, however, the V headstock is the best to me


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Nov 2, 2019)

Genuine question... who buys a KK signature guitar in the year 2019?


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 2, 2019)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Genuine question... who buys a KK signature guitar in the year 2019?




The kids in high school that hate their parents for no reason even when their parents buy them all the black clothing they could ever want. Once in awhile, when the kids want money, they can ask their parents, albeit with a frown, if they can get paid for mowing the yard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2019)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Genuine question... who buys a KK signature guitar in the year 2019?



Folks who grew up in the 80's and 90's and love Slayer and now have careers that afford them disposable income. 

Outside of the internet cool-kid metal bubble, Slayer is extremely popular with a HUGE and super loyal fanbase.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 2, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks who grew up in the 80's and 90's and love Slayer and now have careers that afford them disposable income.
> 
> Outside of the internet cool-kid metal bubble, Slayer is extremely popular with a HUGE and super loyal fanbase.




I can attest, but i would never buy a kk sig.




PunkBillCarson said:


> The kids in high school that hate their parents for no reason even when their parents buy them all the black clothing they could ever want. Once in awhile, when the kids want money, they can ask their parents, albeit with a frown, if they can get paid for mowing the yard.




I think you are thinking of Black Veil Brides fans....


----------



## Trashgreen (Nov 2, 2019)

That headstock..







..in a brief moment made me think of this:


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 3, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I, for one, like the V headstock. It's huge and dumb...that's why I like it. I dunno. I'm just tacky.
> 
> It looks good on all their models to me. The 6 in line isn't bad. It's interesting on the ML. I don't totally dislike it. The more I look at it the more it grows on me, however, the V headstock is the best to me



Yeah from what I’m seeing basically it’s not Dean it’s me, lol. That ok, not everything has to appeal to everyone. They make a mean looking single cut tho.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 3, 2019)

Trashgreen said:


>



I just can’t get past the childbearing hips.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 3, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I just can’t get past the childbearing hips.



Don't body shame post-menopausal Kerry King.


----------



## Aliascent (Nov 3, 2019)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Genuine question... who buys a KK signature guitar in the year 2019?



Peeps who grew up with Slayer, KK fans, people with tribal tattoos and teens who've just listened to their first heavier-than-Metallica band.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh jeez. That's a great idea. Let's sign a guy whose band is on a retirement cash grab tour to an endorsement deal so we can sell uglier versions of his prior guitar. Lmao.


----------



## Harry (Nov 3, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I just can’t get past the childbearing hips.





gunshow86de said:


> Don't body shame post-menopausal Kerry King.


----------



## adrianb (Nov 3, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I just can’t get past the childbearing hips.



Hahahaha.

Srsly i think that's the silhouette of the strap.


----------



## Cynicanal (Nov 3, 2019)

tedtan said:


> The problem with your hypothesis is that it assumes KK is good enough to play prog-thrash.


The problem with your hypothesis is that it assumes prog-thrash is good enough for KK to play.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Trashgreen said:


> That headstock..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kerry’s head looks photoshopped on


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 3, 2019)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Genuine question... who buys a KK signature guitar in the year 2019?



I'm 36 and actually bought a KK signature last year. But it was the black ESP version and if I could afford one of the red crackle ones I would have bought it to. But I don't like the BC Rich because of the headstock and the tribal, and I don't like the Dean because of the headstock and wings.


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 3, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> I'm 36 and actually bought a KK signature last year. But it was the black ESP version and if I could afford one of the red crackle ones I would have bought it to. But I don't like the BC Rich because of the headstock and the tribal, and I don't like the Dean because of the headstock and wings.



his esp’s were awesome! You get a full pass in my books


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2019)

Not gonna lie, if he went with ESP and released a reissue of his old ESP KKV... Id fucking buy it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 3, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not gonna lie, if he went with ESP and released a reissue of his old ESP KKV... Id fucking buy it.



I think I want those more than I want an ESP Alexi Pinky.... HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 3, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not gonna lie, if he went with ESP and released a reissue of his old ESP KKV... Id fucking buy it.


Those look nice (accoutrements are awful, but the general shape is nice), which is apparently not what he was going for. The Dean looks atrocious.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 3, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not gonna lie, if he went with ESP and released a reissue of his old ESP KKV... Id fucking buy it.


still waiting on an NV rerelease 

his KK's started it all for me, absolute beauties


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sigh....


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 4, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIhatethispleasestahpOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 4, 2019)

I accidentally (well kinda purposefully) read the comments under the Instagram post and saw first hand who wants to buy this thing......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> I accidentally (well kinda purposefully) read the comments under the Instagram post and saw first hand who wants to buy this thing......



Never doubt the loyalty (and insanity) of hardcore slayer fans. Dean and KK know what they're doing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 4, 2019)

How Dean went from a classy V like Dave Mustaine's (graphic models aren't, but the general shape is) to something trailer park trashy like that is beyond me.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIhatethispleasestahpOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



i think i’ve heard you from my work in France !


----------



## narad (Nov 4, 2019)

Worthy of the Dean name.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 4, 2019)

manu80 said:


> i think i’ve heard you from my work in France !



BONJOUR!


----------



## Viginez (Nov 4, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How Dean went from a classy V like Dave Mustaine's (graphic models aren't, but the general shape is) to something trailer park trashy like that is beyond me.


i think it's supposed to be evil/ugly in a way, not classy, concept wise
if you want classy, get the V, or a strat
many dislike bc rich shapes too, but they have their fans


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 4, 2019)

Viginez said:


> i think it's supposed to be evil/ugly in a way, not classy, concept wise
> if you want classy, get the V, or a strat
> many dislike bc rich shapes too, but they have their fans


I like some of the BCR designs, like the Bich and Gunslinger. The Ironbird and Mockingbird are cool too. I just think this thing looks awful.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Nov 4, 2019)

Is that a promo shot or a bubblehead figure?


----------



## Werecow (Nov 4, 2019)

Ulvhedin said:


> Is that a promo shot or a bubblehead figure?



Yes


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 4, 2019)

yuck!!!


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 4, 2019)

So king joins and mustaine sells all his deans....hmmmmmm
Go too his reverb store every guitar Dave has up is a dean


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2019)

Didnt he sell all the jacksons already ?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 4, 2019)

Dave Mustaine does NOT look good in that Reverb video they put up recently. He seriously needs to take time off and not do bullshit with FFDP and the cruise or whatever.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2019)

he just finished his treatment for his cancer. Maybe the sale will help to pay for the bills too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 4, 2019)

manu80 said:


> he just finished his treatment for his cancer. Maybe the sale will help to pay for the bills too.


I understand that. What I don't understand is why his manager or someone isn't telling Dave to go home and rest. Recording (I believe they are working on an album), doing shows with FFDP, and some cruise I believe should be the least of Dave's concerns.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 4, 2019)

Maybe it's just me, but this new KK model is far less offensive than ANYTHING with tribal graphics, so it's a step in the right direction at least.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm sure the tribal graphics are soon to follow.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 4, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never doubt the loyalty (and insanity) of hardcore slayer fans. Dean and KK know what they're doing.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 4, 2019)

Just when I thought Dean couldn’t make an uglier guitar...


----------



## Aliascent (Nov 4, 2019)

manu80 said:


> Sigh....
> View attachment 74242


I thought I'd hate it, but it really reminds me of the one of the bosses in my favorite video game, so I really like it.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 5, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> So king joins and mustaine sells all his deans....hmmmmmm
> Go too his reverb store every guitar Dave has up is a dean



Kind of crazy. He might need the money now. The double-neck with the road case. You could play the thrash version of Stairway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 5, 2019)

He just switched to using the Axe FX II as far as I know, and he's selling 6 of them and something like four EL34 100/100 Dual Monoblock poweramps, which he's been a user of for awhile. I really hope Dave is doing well financially and recovers from his cancer treatments.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He just switched to using the Axe FX II as far as I know, and he's selling 6 of them and something like four EL34 100/100 Dual Monoblock poweramps, which he's been a user of for awhile. I really hope Dave is doing well financially and recovers from his cancer treatments.



This was brought up in the Hanneman thread, but yeah its probably the same situation as his. Jeff unloaded a ton of gear to pay for his spiderbite treatments, and I imagine Dave is doing the same thing for his cancer treatments.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

Spider bite?


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 5, 2019)

He got bitten by a brown recluse and it caused a bunch of health problems. They can go necrotic and severely fuck your shit up. A friend of mine almost lost his leg because of one.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow I did not know that. I was thinking all this time that he was just overweight and very unhealthy and had a heart attack or something.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 5, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Wow I did not know that. I was thinking all this time that he was just overweight and very unhealthy and had a heart attack or something.



His drinking definitely made it worse. His liver wasnt able to take all the abuse from the alcohol and all those meds he was taking.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Nov 5, 2019)

I didn't expect the real thing to look even worse than the silhouette. I was wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Wow I did not know that. I was thinking all this time that he was just overweight and very unhealthy and had a heart attack or something.





MASS DEFECT said:


> His drinking definitely made it worse. His liver wasnt able to take all the abuse from the alcohol and all those meds he was taking.



Yup, he died from liver failure IIRC? Shit ton of drinking plus probably heavy medication.

Plus yeah if you google "Jeff Hanneman arm" you can see how fucked his arm was from the bite.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

Wack


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 5, 2019)

manu80 said:


> Sigh....
> View attachment 74242



It looks kinda like he took the bc rich jr V design (the wing tips) and just made them more pronounced to make this assblast of a guitar

Note the wing tips on this one


----------



## manu80 (Nov 5, 2019)

he almost went into Moser territory . Moser Land ! ha ha ! this one's for free


----------



## Cynicanal (Nov 5, 2019)

manu80 said:


> he almost went into Moser territory . Moser Land ! ha ha ! this one's for free


Not even close. Moser's shapes are awesome. This... isn't.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 5, 2019)

I’d totally try one in a shop though just for fun


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2019)

On a slightly unrelated note, im seeing more and more neat electronics cavities like that where the wires are twisted together then run neatly down the sides of the cavity.

How are they held down? Is it literally glue of some kind? (Dont want to plough ahead and do that incase superglue screws the wiring up somehow)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

lewis said:


> On a slightly unrelated note, im seeing more and more neat electronics cavities like that where the wires are twisted together then run neatly down the sides of the cavity.
> 
> How are they held down? Is it literally glue of some kind? (Dont want to plough ahead and do that incase superglue screws the wiring up somehow)



Solid core wire stays put. Tight braiding helps as well. 

Not that you can't get the results with stranded, but it's more difficult if using thinner gauges (AWG 24+).


----------



## jco5055 (Nov 6, 2019)

Apparently these are over $7k lmao


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> Apparently these are over $7k lmao



That's inline with the MSRP of most of the USA Artist guitars. The street price is probably going to be between 50% and 65% of that price.

That's expensive, but reflective of similar offerings from Dean and the industry as a whole. 

There will be cheaper import models too in all likeliness.


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> Apparently these are over $7k lmao


Hahahahahahah

You can tell by looking at it, it would be incredibly light and cheap feeling.

Ive owned/played 2 different deans over the years. And both had that in common. The bodies on both didnt feel solid. Felt more like hollow thin wood. Like balsa or some shit haha

This looks like it would be exactly the same. 7k?
Wouldnt pay $70


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 6, 2019)

lewis said:


> You can tell by looking at it, it would be incredibly light and cheap feeling.


Can you tho?


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Can you tho?


Kerry?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

lewis said:


> Hahahahahahah
> 
> You can tell by looking at it, it would be incredibly light and cheap feeling.
> 
> ...



You owned/played two USA CS Deans?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 6, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> Apparently these are over $7k lmao


----------



## thrashinbatman (Nov 6, 2019)

If I'm paying $7k, the least you could do is give me a finish beyond satin black.


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You owned/played two USA CS Deans?


So we wont be getting production versions ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

lewis said:


> So we wont be getting production versions ?



I don't see why we wouldn't be, that's where the money is at, but they'll probably be priced around $600 to $1000 like the current import signature models. 

The guitar(s) pictured thus far are part of the 50 piece signed and numbered limited USA Custom Shop run. 

Dean/Kerry have said there are more guitars/designs to come.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 6, 2019)

They just need to find a way to rip off the Warlock without getting sued by BC Rich.


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They just need to find a way to rip off the Warlock without getting sued by BC Rich.


"New Kerry King Lockwar signature"


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 6, 2019)

Nah, just go with "worlock", like the Skinny Puppy song. You don't even have to learn how to saw a new word.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Nov 6, 2019)

I mean, I’ve seen like 985 more hideous Deans


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright get the rumour mill started


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 12, 2019)

A King V with a hockeystick headstock could be nice!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

Not for Gibson prices, quality, and QC.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 12, 2019)

An Authentic Dave Mustaine Gibson King V?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 12, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> A Play-Authentic Dave Mustaine Authentic Gibson King V of Authenticity?



Just want to be sure we’re not being too subtle. Can never be too on the nose in regards to Gibson.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

I really hope Dave doesn't go to Gibson. Then again, the internet will clown on them for not being very authentic by basically producing what amounts to little more than a King V from their competitor.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 12, 2019)

FMIC would have a field day with that headstock, I don't think for a moment this is a Gibson, where's that picture from ?


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 12, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 74564
> 
> 
> Alright get the rumour mill started



That looks absolutely nothing like a Gibson. I want what you guys are huffing.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 12, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> FMIC would have a field day with that headstock, I don't think for a moment this is a Gibson, where's that picture from ?



Fwiw I don't think it's a Gibson either, but that headstock does look pretty close to what they do on an explorer so if it really was a Gibson I don't see what FMIC could do against it.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 12, 2019)

I was surprised that they were no ne w Mustaine models/graphics for 2019, as dean is known to have always 10 new models ready for dime or him every year, but he was still playing them so...
I wouldnt get the point for him
to go to gibson and have like a 3k guitar without intermediate prices like jackson or dean could provide ( usa/indo/china ), to sell to mortals like us and going the epiphone route isnt his style so that’s ....weird
And that headstock is more jacksonish than gibson bit strangish nevertheless.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

I predict he's going back to Jackson.


----------



## Soya (Nov 12, 2019)

Strandberg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

That looks like a Kramer headstock.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 13, 2019)

I think Mustaine and Gibson are neighbors down in Tennessee.


----------



## Jamey36 (Nov 13, 2019)

I too think the headstock looks like a Kramer.Doesn't Gibson own Kramer?


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 13, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 74564
> 
> 
> Alright get the rumour mill started


That's a kramer headstock. Dave mustiane going to kramer: a move that would make perfect sense in the 80's be laughed at in the 90's and be equally baffling in the 2000s as it is in almost 2020. Checks out, sounds like Dave, making a baffling decision to spite FMIC for buying Jackson instead of him by going to a brand owned by Gibson instead of making the logical jump back to Jackson.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 13, 2019)

...

And basically stole undertaker’s logo. Stolen from facebook


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 13, 2019)

He didn’t ruin it as bad as I thought he would but it’s still awful!


----------



## Chanson (Nov 13, 2019)

Cant imagine they're going to sell all 50 at that price lol


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 13, 2019)

Kerry has a great sense of humor.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh, expensive!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 13, 2019)

Huh... An unattractive price for an unattractive guitar. Not that I was in danger of buying one for ~$1000-$2000, but there are a lot of top tier guitars you can get for below that price. (Admittedly, he is a big name and it's a collector's piece so who really knows?)


----------



## Chanson (Nov 13, 2019)

The USA limited CFL Dimebag ML is like half the price. Bold move..


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 13, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


>


The fucking CRINGE is strong with this one!


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 13, 2019)

I did a bad thing again and read the comments under deans post introducing this, seems like they have a TON of support for it. It won’t sell in a forum like this but slayer fans will I imagine flock to it.


----------



## mpexus (Nov 14, 2019)

Could it be that is new KK Project Logo. 

Anyway the guitar shape is Hideous.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 14, 2019)

Finally a decent image of the inlay. I was wondering wtf it was supposed to be.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 15, 2019)

The video is from 2012, so anyone thinking that tribal Vs for Kerry King by Dean may never happen, think again. They already did it and mixed a razorback for good measure! Anyways, good for Kerry King for finding a new money maker and showing his aboriginal heritage through his tribal schemes, do not hate the native culture. After they are done with the Nails/inverted cross graphic models the tribal is incoming for sure.

Still searching for a KKW 7 with a Kahler, that is not ridiculously priced though.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm sure they'll sell at least a good chunk of them. I'm sure that they'll make a pretty massive profit too. Probably only need to sell a few to start turning a profit. 

KK is such a big name whose most diehard fans are at a point in life where they can kind of justify the cost. I'd never buy one, but I don't really like his music and hold no nostalgia for slayer/kk so I'm not the target anyway.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 15, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Still searching for a KKW 7 with a Kahler, that is not ridiculously priced though.



It's not a KKW7 import and it doesn't have a Kahler but did you ever see that U.S. custom shop, 7 string Wartribe B.C. Rich made? That thing is crazy.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 15, 2019)

I mean if they made a crackle V...... they’d still have to use one of their less popular headstocks to entice me. Slayer fans seem in for a treat though.


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 16, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> ...
> 
> And basically stole undertaker’s logo. Stolen from facebook



LMAO I know Kerry is a big wrestling fan.. but my god that's so obvious.

for shits and giggles:


----------



## Chanson (Nov 18, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 74564
> 
> 
> Alright get the rumour mill started



I wonder if that's actually a Jeff Waters signature. In a video from a couple months back he said he had a Gibson prototype in the works and possibly an Epiphone again as well.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 21, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> It's not a KKW7 import and it doesn't have a Kahler but did you ever see that U.S. custom shop, 7 string Wartribe B.C. Rich made? That thing is crazy.



Yeah , I saw it, it is on Reverb for some time now. I do not remember seeing a custom made KKW with a Kahler. He also had a flame graphic one with a 7 string Floyd too in the catalogue of 2004. Unlikely that we will see a KKV 7 string from Dean, I am curious to see what they would produce though.


----------



## RockMixer (Mar 3, 2020)

Things I like:
Inlays
Ebony Board
Headstock
LED Side Dots
Trem is ok
Over all pretty cool

Things I dont like:
Price $8,866.00 (Yep, you read that correct!)
Why? Greed comes to mind.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 3, 2020)

Surprised you were able to make such a long list of things that you liked about that disaster.


----------



## thraxil (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks like it should be sold at Hot Topic.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m not particularly fond of V shapes in general, but this is just a hard pass from every angle. 

The body horns are gross. The headstock is gross, the price is gross, the brand is gross. The undertaker symbol is cool but that’s it


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 3, 2020)

To me, that red body logo with the two switches flanking the top looks like a cartoon crab w/googly eyes. So then, of course, the headstock and body look like pincers as a result.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 3, 2020)

i like it.
except the inlays and that sticker.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 3, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> To me, that red body logo with the two switches flanking the top looks like a cartoon crab w/googly eyes.


you could just replace them with black switches.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 3, 2020)

That thing is one of few guitars that gets uglier the more I see it.


----------



## ClownShoes (Mar 4, 2020)

I thought Dean had turned a corner by dialing down the amount of gaudy Dime sigs they were pumping out.

Then you have this monstrosity. Just make a crackle V with reverse Dean headstock and you'd sell way more.


----------



## manu80 (Mar 4, 2020)

Good idea
I’ll wait for a black/gold karl sanders sig


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 4, 2020)

vertigo08 said:


> I thought Dean had turned a corner by dialing down the amount of gaudy Dime sigs they were pumping out.
> 
> Then you have this monstrosity. Just make a crackle V with reverse Dean headstock and you'd sell way more.



Dean & Kerry to us: No.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Dean & Kerry to us: No.



For a second I thought I had a stroke and time traveled back to 2004. I need to stay out of the P&CE section.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For a second I thought I had a stroke and time traveled back to 2004. I need to stay out of the P&CE section.



.... Property & Casualty ....Ensurance?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 5, 2020)

He had a stroke because of his P&CEmaker.


----------



## bracky (Mar 5, 2020)

They photoshopped like 60 lbs from Kerry. Lol


----------

